# Ci ho parlato



## Spinda

Salve,

Qusto è un dialogo dal mio esercizio di ascolto:

A: Il nuovo ragazzo di Maria è bruttino, ma è una persona interessante. Ieri ci ho parlato a lungo, è un grande esperto di cinema.
B: Davvero? Io ci ho parlato poco, ma non mi è sembrato particolarmente simpatico.

Che "ci" vuol dire qui? Non penso che significhi "a noi" o un posto.

Grazie mille!


----------



## frugnaglio

Ciao, Spinda.



Spinda said:


> Che "ci" vuol dire qui? Che vuol dire "ci" qui?



*Ci* ho parlato = Ho parlato *con lui*


----------



## Spinda

frugnaglio said:


> Ciao, Spinda.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ci* ho parlato = Ho parlato *con lui*



Ciao, frugnaglio

Perché non si usa "gli" al posto di "con lui"?


----------



## sorry66

? Perché non è 'gli ho parlato'?


----------



## frugnaglio

“*Ci* ho parlato” e “*gli* ho parlato” sono entrambe corrette. Però normalmente si dice “parlare con una persona”. “Parlare a una persona” si usa quando la cosa importante è il fatto che si dice qualcosa *a* quella persona. È possibile che la persona non risponda nemmeno. Ad esempio, si usa dire “gli ho parlato” per dire “ho cercato di convincerlo” oppure “l'ho informato di questa cosa”. Invece in questo caso, in cui si parla della simpatia o antipatia di quella persona, conta molto il dialogo e quello che dicono entrambi, dunque è un caso di parlare *con*.


----------



## sorry66

Grazie molte!


----------



## Spinda

frugnaglio said:


> “*Ci* ho parlato” e “*gli* ho parlato” sono entrambe corrette. Però normalmente si dice “parlare con una persona”. “Parlare a una persona” si usa quando la cosa importante è il fatto che si dice qualcosa *a* quella persona. È possibile che la persona non risponda nemmeno. Ad esempio, si usa dire “gli ho parlato” per dire “ho cercato di convincerlo” oppure “l'ho informato di questa cosa”. Invece in questo caso, in cui si parla della simpatia o antipatia di quella persona, conta molto il dialogo e quello che dicono entrambi, dunque è un caso di parlare *con*.



Ho capito. Grazie mille!


----------



## bearded

Con tutto il rispetto per la spiegazione di frugnaglio, ''ci ho parlato'' è solo espressione colloquiale settentrionale - e un po' dialettale.
Vedi Wikipedia sotto 'ci': = con (_scorretto, solo colloquiale_).


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded!
No, nel caso che segnali, ovvero quello del _ci_ settentrionale, popolare, questo corrisponde al significato di pronome dimostrativo 'a lui, a lei, a loro'; mentre ha ragione Frunaglio a dire che _ci_, sempre in funzione di pronome dimostrativo e non personale, in italiano prende il significato di 'con lui, con lei, con loro'_._


----------



## sorry66

Se sia solamente nel nord non devo dirlo nel sud? Tutti capiscono non?


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Con tutto il rispetto per la spiegazione di frugnaglio, ''ci ho parlato'' è solo espressione colloquiale settentrionale - e un po' dialettale.
> Vedi Wikipedia sotto 'ci': = con (_scorretto, solo colloquiale_).



Se parli di casi come “ci ho detto che...” è ovvio che è scorretto, ma non stiamo parlando di questo. Non riesco a trovare l'articolo che citi.


----------



## sorry66

Ma si capisce in tutto Italia?


----------



## frugnaglio

Sì, si capisce in tutta Italia, e per me è anche normalissimo e corretto. Credo che Bearded ci spiegherà meglio cosa intendeva.


----------



## bearded

Basta digitare 'ci' su Google, e poi andare su Wikizionario.  C'è proprio l'esempio di 'parlar ci'. (Pronome, punto 4).
Comunque è vero, si capisce in tutta Italia, ma confermo che secondo me (e secondo Wikizionario) l'espressione ha un 'sapore' molto colloquiale.


----------



## dragonseven

Allora guarda pure in questi :

Sabatini Coletti (vedi punto 5);
Gabrielli (vedi punto B 2.);
Treccani (vedi punto 4.).


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Basta digitare 'ci' su Google, e poi andare su Wikizionario.  C'è proprio l'esempio di 'parlar ci'.


A me sembra che quella pagina sia fatta molto male. Ci sono molte omissioni (il “ci” reciproco dov'è? il “ci” di “vederci” nel senso di avere il senso della vista dov'è? il “ci” di “prendo il martello e ci pianto i chiodi” dov'è?) e veri e propri errori (“ci si vede, babbei” forma enfatica del “si” impersonale?! È un pronome reciproco accusativo!) Chi l'ha scritta? Boh?

Tu trovi qualcosa di strano o dialettale in questo scambio?
- Hai già parlato con lui?
- No, non ci ho ancora parlato.

La Treccani dice:
– riferito a una persona, è corretto solo per significare ‘con lui’, ‘con lei’, ‘con loro’, quando questi pronomi (o il nome della persona) siano già stati espressi o si possano facilmente sottintendere (ovvero il nostro caso)
[...]
È invece di uso popolare, quindi da evitarsi, l’uso del ci nel senso di ‘a lui’, ‘a lei’, ‘a loro’ (ovvero il caso che mi sembra tu abbia in mente)



dragonseven said:


> Allora guarda pure in questi :
> 
> Sabatini Coletti (vedi punto 5);
> Gabrielli (vedi punto B 2.);
> Treccani (vedi punto 4.).



Ci siamo incrociati 
il Gabrielli dà proprio l'esempio “ci ho parlato”


----------



## bearded

OK mi arrendo, e provvedo a 'tarare' in conformità la mia sensibilità linguistica.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> OK mi arrendo, e provvedo a 'tarare' in conformità la mia sensibilità linguistica.


Ma come, ci fai scaldare per la scazzottata e poi te ne vai?


----------



## bearded

Ebbene, si dovrebbe essere contenti se ogni tanto si trova qualcuno capace di dire ''avevo torto''!
Insomma, davanti ad autorità come Treccani, Sabatini Coletti e Gabrielli che cosa si può fare se non ritirarsi in buon ordine?


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> “*Ci* ho parlato” e “*gli* ho parlato” sono entrambe corrette. Però normalmente si dice “parlare con una persona”. “Parlare a una persona” si usa quando la cosa importante è il fatto che si dice qualcosa *a* quella persona. È possibile che la persona non risponda nemmeno. Ad esempio, si usa dire “gli ho parlato” per dire “ho cercato di convincerlo” oppure “l'ho informato di questa cosa”. Invece in questo caso, in cui si parla della simpatia o antipatia di quella persona, conta molto il dialogo e quello che dicono entrambi, dunque è un caso di parlare *con*.


 Solo per meglio precisare quanto detto sopra. 

*Gli *_ho parlato = Ho parlato_* a lui / a loro *(dialogo non necessariamente corrisposto, a parlare può essere uno solo dei due o più);
_*Le *ho parlato = Ho parlato _*a lei  *(come sopra);
*Ci *_ho parlato = Ho parlato _*con lui / con lei / con loro *(dialogo tra due o più persone ove ognuno {non per forza tutti} dice la propria).

@bearded man: Io sono contento. Bravo! Cosí si fa!


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Ebbene, si dovrebbe essere contenti se ogni tanto si trova qualcuno capace di dire ''avevo torto''!



Ma certo che sono contento! Solo che è durata poco!


----------



## bearded

Grazie, amici, di avere apprezzato il mio comportamento - anche se magari una discussione più lunga sarebbe stata più 'gustosa'. Ma vorrei conoscere il vostro parere su questo:
Secondo voi, il Wikizionario giudica l'espressione ''ci(=con lui) ho parlato'' come scorretta perché la confonde con quelle - chiaramente scorrette - del tipo ''ci ho detto''?  Oppure per qualche altra ragione, ad es. una semplice svista? O ancora per una 'sensibilità linguistica' sbagliata/esagerata (come la mia)?


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Secondo voi, il Wikizionario giudica l'espressione ''ci(=con lui) ho parlato'' come scorretta perché la confonde con quelle - chiaramente scorrette - del tipo ''ci ho detto''?  Oppure per qualche altra ragione, ad es. una semplice svista? O ancora per una 'sensibilità linguistica' sbagliata/esagerata (come la mia)?



Secondo me è una svista. Anch'io lo trovo corretto e naturale. Ad esempio, quale pronome utilizzeresti con il verbo _giocare_ (con qualcuno)? 
Non *ci* gioco *con* lui. *Con* lui non *ci* parlo.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Secondo voi, il Wikizionario giudica l'espressione ''ci(=con lui) ho parlato'' come scorretta perché la confonde con quelle - chiaramente scorrette - del tipo ''ci ho detto''? Oppure per qualche altra ragione, ad es. una semplice svista? O ancora per una 'sensibilità linguistica' sbagliata/esagerata (come la mia)?


 Secondo me, è un'imprecisione. È scorretta se il pronome non rispecchia qualcuno già dichiarato. Mentre, in riguardo all'affermazione che sia solo colloquiale, non credo abbia torto in quanto, corretto nel parlato e nello scritto che lo rappresenta, nella maniera formale si può esprimere lo stesso concetto in forme diverse con stile migliore:
"_...e, in quella stanza, vi era una persona che si comportava in modo strano. Lei non ebbe la forza di parlare *con costui* / *questi*..." _(meglio che scrivere: "..._la forza di parlar_*ci*_..._").
Poi, tra l'altro, non mi piace molto il fatto che non vengano distinti i due tipi di pronome (personale, dimostrativo).

Negli ultimi esempi di Nino, il _ci_ trovo sia pleonastico ed evitabile (mie impressioni ).


----------

